# Supplier of slotted pen tray inserts



## scotian12 (Sep 23, 2013)

Good day....I am looking for a supplier of slotted pen trays to go inside a box that I am making. thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## MarkD (Sep 23, 2013)

I use these: Slotted Display Tray liners for Vintage pens


----------



## bjbear76 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got mine from gopens.com 

Slotted Display Tray liners for Vintage pens


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Mark and Bill . That is the tray that I have been looking for.    Darrell


----------



## MarkD (Sep 23, 2013)

Anytime Darrell. Would love to see the box when it's complete.


----------

